# Stumps Baby



## freiesleben (Sep 9, 2015)

Hi all,

Anyone in here who owns a Stumps Baby, and if they have some pictures of same and what the actual capacity is. Because I am considering buying one of those. I would be great if anyone in Houston, TX area had one and were willing to show it :)

Currently they seems to be some of the only gravity feed smokers on the market. At least in that price range.

All the best
Soren


----------



## unclebubbas bbq (Sep 9, 2015)

There are several out the for around the same price

Rebel Smokers

Superior Smokers

Viking Smokers

Assassin Smokers


----------



## unclebubbas bbq (Sep 9, 2015)

Check out Humphreys as well


----------



## freiesleben (Sep 9, 2015)

Thanks UncleBubbas BBQ, I have been looking at most of them. I have tried to contact Rebel and Superior, but it seems that they have not updated anything for entire 2015 at least, and I saw somewhere that at least Superior is not in production currently because of their manufacturer.

Humphrey GF is min USD 2900 and seems to be quite bigger than Stumps Baby.

Assassin Smokers seems still to be in production but the smallest GF they have is USD 2700.

I think around USD 2000 would be my max. 

What smoker do you have?


----------



## unclebubbas bbq (Sep 10, 2015)

Weber 22" SMS but I have been looking for an insulated gravity fed smoker. They are not cheap! My brother is a welder and I may talk to him about building me one. Dare to dream! Good luck!


----------



## freiesleben (Sep 10, 2015)

Yeah, you are right they are pretty expensive, but I like the thing that you can put it on and then it does not need that much of babysitting. 

Would be nice to have a welder in the family :) Then I would for sure start the project.


----------



## bigtrain74 (Sep 10, 2015)

UncleBubbas BBQ said:


> Weber 22" SMS but I have been looking for an insulated gravity fed smoker. They are not cheap! My brother is a welder and I may talk to him about building me one. Dare to dream! Good luck!


Time to make your dream a reality.


----------



## gr8day (Sep 15, 2015)

Assassin is coming out with a 17 which I was told will be sold for $19500 and an automatic temperature controller is included in that price. It's not on their website yet but if you call and talk to Jeff (owner) he will fill you in on the details.


----------



## freiesleben (Sep 15, 2015)

Thanks Gr8day, I will check up with them. Do you have an Assassin yourself or what do you have. 

I believe you mean $1950 :)


----------



## gr8day (Sep 15, 2015)

Yeah I meant $1950 LOL, was in a hurry when I posted.

I have a WSM 18.5 right now, I have been looking at the smaller Cabinet Smokers, Humphrey's Weeble, 270 Sumo and the Backwoods G2 Chubby, trying to keep my costs under $1800 including the shipping.

I came across the Assassin Grill which is not insulated except for the door but it comes with a full length water pan so you can cook indirect and I'll have more cook space than I would with the Cabinet Smokers. I don't have a lot of room on my back patio so not only will it replace the WSM it will also replace the Weber Performer and I gain a little space on the patio. Another bonus is it's a little over a 5hr drive so I can pick it up and save money on the shipping plus the grills start out at $600.

I talked to Jeff about the grill and maybe changing a few things up which is no problem because they are all custom and built to order, I also explained what I have been looking at as far as cookers and he told me about the 17. Good guy won't try to sell you, just give you the info you're looking for, I'd suggest calling he's a little slack on the email.

God luck in your search. 

Assassin Grill













grill-500x500.jpg



__ gr8day
__ Sep 15, 2015


















mqdefault.jpg



__ gr8day
__ Sep 15, 2015


----------



## freiesleben (Sep 15, 2015)

Thanks Gr8day,

I will try to give him a call. I am looking at cabinet smokers, as I also have a 18.5 inch WSM.

But while I am saving I am going to make a stacker to get one more grate on it, it seems pretty easy, so that I am going for. That will give me enough room for ribs etc. :) (let me know if you want the link)

FYG Stumps have some smaller smokers too, which are cabinet smokers, but not gravity feed smokers, which is what I want.


----------



## gr8day (Sep 16, 2015)

I've looked at the Cajun Bandit Stackers before and was really thinking of ordering one for the Weber Performer, but I have a Weber Gasser which was a X-mas present so I have to keep it plus the Performer and WSM, I want to free up some space so the Assassin Grill will replace both the WSM and Performer.

I know about the Stumpster and it falls into the price range but I don't like the one door design for both the Firebox and Cook Chamber, I think having separate doors is a superior design as far as keeping temperatures regulated.

I haven't ordered the Assassin Grill yet because I have a 2nd home on the market right now but as soon as it sells I'll be putting in my order, I've gotten some really good feedback from a couple of owners and I'm just a backyarder who enjoys smoking some meat so it will meet my needs.

I'm looking for a WSM 14.5 on CL or discounted todo small cooks when it's just my wife and I, plan to store it in the garage and pull it out when needed. I like my WSM and hate to get rid of it but I only have so much room. If I can't find a 14.5 I'll probably just build a Mini.


----------



## butthead66 (Sep 16, 2015)

I purchased a xl baby from stumps a few months ago. I know there is a size difference so i cant vouch for the capacity. The web site does give a suggestion of how much of certain types of meat it will hold. It is pretty conservative. I will say the quality of the product is awesome, and their customer service cant be beat. I would suggest calling them. I am sure they will help you with whatever you need. Maybe some comparison photos to show how things fit. 

On a side note. You will not be disappointed. I cant think of anything on mine that i would want changed.

Jeff


----------



## freiesleben (Sep 16, 2015)

Gr8day: I think the biggest of the Stumpster, have double doors. But then you might have some issues with space. 

Believe the problem would also be that the cabinet smokers, will not fullfill your needs for a grill as well. Then there are off-set smokers by Lang, they have made some hybrids, but I don't if it is something you have looked at.

Butthead66: I am also pretty keen on buying the Baby, but you feel that you have a good capacity compared to what they explained in your XL Baby. I have actually been considering the XL Baby as well, but it is just quite a lot more. 

I already spoke to Dad at Stumps, and got a good explanation and that the Stumpsters might not be the best fit for me, but the Baby would be better. 

Do you have some pictures of your XL Baby, and do you find that it is maybe too big for backyard smoker, where you maybe smoke 4-6 baby backs and maybe a bit chicken at the same time.


----------



## butthead66 (Sep 16, 2015)

Freiesleben, I can post some pictures when i get home. It does not have too big of a footprint. Most of its increased capacity comes from height. I made the decision to get the xl over the baby based on the length of ribs. lol. I have a Smokin-it number 2 that works great but it was too small to smoke ribs without cutting them or placing them diagonally on the rack. The xl has handled full briskets, ribs, and best of all, it handles larger pans for beans and such. It is a bit more, but i didnt want to regret buying too small in the future. On average, you can easily fit 3 to 4 racks of ribs (not sure about beef ribs) per shelf. I will see if i have any ribs in the freezer to place on one of the racks to give you an idea when i post some pics.

Jeff


----------



## freiesleben (Sep 16, 2015)

Thanks Butthead66 for the description, would be nice to see a couple of pics. I am also a bit in doubt if it would be better with the Baby XL and they just save up a bit more. But I would say that my max would be maybe 4 baby backs or 3 normal ribs and then 4 chicken halves at a time, or maybe brisket and some other meat. And as you said I do not want to cut the ribs to fit, it needs to fit of the rack.


----------



## butthead66 (Sep 16, 2015)

20150916_190054.jpg



__ butthead66
__ Sep 16, 2015





These two show a 6.5 pound chicken. It was the only thing in the freezer willing to take the stage. Lol


----------



## butthead66 (Sep 16, 2015)

Lol, I guess I need some practice on posting pictures. I thought I had posted 2.


----------



## freiesleben (Sep 16, 2015)

Hehe, thanks Butthead66 :) Seems that the XL is a really good size, your meat is not drying out when there is no waterpan? Is it possible to get a picture from the front and when it is closed :)


----------



## butthead66 (Sep 17, 2015)

I will post another picture when I get home this evening. As for the meat drying out, only when I screw up and over cook it. Lol. I have no regrets with this smoker at all.


----------



## butthead66 (Sep 17, 2015)

Oh, and make plans on how to get it to your patio. The only issue is that unless you order the larger pneumatic tires, it won't roll in the grass. It weighs a little over 600 pounds.


----------



## freiesleben (Sep 17, 2015)

Sounds good Butthead66, thanks. Really looking forward to order my gravity feed smoker.


----------



## ugaalf (Sep 25, 2015)

I bought a Stumps Baby about three months ago and could not be more pleased. It is a well made piece of equipment, easy to use, and cooks a lot of food. A couple of weeks ago I cooked a 14 lb brisket, 2 racks of baby backs, a rack of St Louis Ribs and a plate rib. No issues with room or capacity, I could have put more if needed. Read the capacity of the baby on the Stumps site, I feel they are a bit conservative with it. I typically cook for 4-6, obviously two weeks ago I cooked for many more. I have no regrets not buying the XL, though I would like to have one. The Baby more than fills my cooking needs.


----------



## freiesleben (Sep 25, 2015)

Wow, that sounds really good ugaalf. I am pretty keen on buying one and this is some really good info.


----------



## freiesleben (Sep 25, 2015)

Where are you from ugaalf, because it would be cool to see a Stumps Baby in action


----------



## tumbleweed1 (Oct 30, 2015)

I was looking at the Baby XL, but the Assassin looks like you get about 600 more inches of cooking space, free caster wheels & it also comes with the pit Master IQ120 controller. The lockable, slam latch it also comes standard with is optional for more money on the Baby XL, All-terrain caster wheels upgrade is only $100, custom colors are $150 & the doghouse-style rain cap is only $15. I've been looking at the one for $2700, but if they ARE coming out with a smaller one, I'd be interested in finding out about it. I don't see anything online, so maybe I should just give them a call. 

I was also looking at a Southern Q Limo Junior for only $1895, but it has less racks & I'm seeing some really unfavorable reviews concerning their promises made when ordering regarding delivery times & pricing.

Has anyone here had any experience with the Assassin or Southern Q gravity-feed smokers?

TW


----------



## freiesleben (Oct 30, 2015)

Hi TW,

I think I am keen on the Assassin smokers now and not Stumps, because as you mention the assassin24 is bigger than Stumps XL Baby and then it is approx 500 $ cheaper and for me who live in Texas that means free shipping.

I have really been looking around, but now my eyes fell on this one, so once the funds are there I will book one :)

I got the price and detailed list from Jeff and Robin from Assassin Smokers and it is correct that they have a 17 as well, but I find that a bit too small.

Soren


----------



## tumbleweed1 (Nov 2, 2015)

Freiesleben said:


> Hi TW,
> 
> I think I am keen on the Assassin smokers now and not Stumps, because as you mention the assassin24 is bigger than Stumps XL Baby and then it is approx 500 $ cheaper and for me who live in Texas that means free shipping.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Soren.

Now I just need me some dough!

TW


----------



## freiesleben (Nov 2, 2015)

Hehe, same here TW


----------



## bbqribsteak (Mar 14, 2016)

Hi...I have the Assassin 28...the thing is massive!  You would not be disappointed in quality, capacity or ease of use.  Jeff, the manufacturer, is willing to customize and modify, and it comes with detailed instructions on how to season, cook and store.  There is a bit of a learning curve with gravity feed smokers, but the Assassin is a quality product that will satisfy your needs for any size cook.  

I have no relation to C & C Manufacturing, but am really happy with my Assassin and a big fan.

For perspective, I am 5'7", and the chimney is over my head!

Eric













assassin smoker pic.jpg



__ bbqribsteak
__ Mar 14, 2016
__ 1


----------



## freiesleben (Mar 15, 2016)

Thanks for commenting Eric, meanwhile I have bought an Assassin 24 :) I am crazy about it as well. 

Have made almost everything(not everything but at lot) in it already. It is pretty easy to use with the Pitmaster IQ120, and does not need much of babysitting. 

Have you had any issues with it so far. I just have the paint peeling a couple of places, under the lid for the chute, a small spot behind the door to the cooking chamber and at the fire box. But have spoken to C&C about same, and it can just be scraped off. 

It is a really nice looking smoker you have, I chose gun metal grey for mine. 

I will soon be moving back to Denmark, Europe and the smoker is of course coming with me :)

How do you add the wood chunks to give smoke flavor. I add them with the lump charcoal, to make sure that I get enough flavor. 













image.jpeg



__ freiesleben
__ Feb 29, 2016






Soren


----------



## bbqribsteak (Mar 15, 2016)

Hi Soren...nice to see another Assassin owner...I liked the gun-metal gray, but have a thing for all black.  My black paint is also metallic, but you cannot tell from this pic.  I'll try and post a better one.

No real problems so far.  I found that it was difficult to get to temp initially...mostly, I am used to my Primo oval which can get to temp in about 15 minutes.  Of course, that is so much smaller than the Assassin 28, so I should have figured that it would take a lot longer to get something so large up to temp.  Now, I just plan on giving myself an hour from fire starting to temp.  I also use the IQ120 that came with it, but I have a few other BBQ Gurus, and I might try one of those as soon as it warms up and stops raining here in Massachusetts.

As for any issues with the paint...I, too, have some paint buckling at the top of the fire box, but that was to be expected with the extreme heat.  Since it is within the gasket-sealed area when the chute door is down, it doesn't really impact anything, and cannot be seen.  I spoke with Jeff and Robin about it and will probably scrape/sand it down if it becomes an issue. Otherwise, no paint imperfections anywhere else.  I do need to tighten a couple of the latches, but I don't have the right wrench...those are small nuts...I think 11mm.  I might have to buy a new set of metric wrenches and find one to use.

There are a couple of mods I should make, and I have recommended them to Jeff.  First, and most importantly, I wish there was a shut-ff valve for the grease drain.  It would solve a couple of issues...first, once it is cooled-down, you can keep it closed to prevent anything from going in, or any constant dripping into a pan from left-over grease.  Also, having a shut-off valve there would allow you to close the top damper, and the drain hole, and cool down the fire faster.  The Oval can be shut down right away, but with the air flow from the bottom through the drain hole, it allows the fire to burn a little longer than I'm used to.

I have used both lump and Kingsford competition briquettes (which is what they recommend)...I might go back to lump in this.  I add cherry or oak logs to the ash pan, give it a shake to get the embers down, and those logs or chunks start smoking right up.


----------



## freiesleben (Apr 18, 2016)

Hi Eric,

So sorry for late reply. Thought I had replied to the post.

Mine take approx. 1 hour to start as well, sometimes a bit more. Seems that the blower from IQ is maybe a bit too small. Did you have any success with your BBQ Guru instead.

The mods sounds like a good idea.

I now started adding the wood chunks in the ash pan, and it is easier to control how much smoke you want and when. Where at the time I mixed it in the chute I would not know exactly. I have been thinking of going back to briquettes as that is easier to get in Denmark.

I really like my Assassin and makes some pretty good Que on it.


----------



## bbqribsteak (Apr 18, 2016)

Soren-Jeff recommends using briquettes, so you won't have any issues there.  Adding the wood to the bottom ash pans really allows you to mix woods and control the amount of smoke...I think the design is fantastic, because you can always add more coal (not that you really need to), and you can always add more wood in the ash pan, without disturbing the food in the cooker.  With the kamado, I cannot add coal or wood without taking all the food out, so I never do that.


----------



## freiesleben (Apr 18, 2016)

Yeah, I will try that as well(the briquettes I mean).

Did you try the BBQ Guru on instead, was that working better?


----------



## bbqribsteak (Apr 18, 2016)

oops...I meant to say that I haven't tried the guru on this yet, but that's my next plan.  I think you're right...the small fan on the IQ120 is a little too weak for this sized smoker.


----------



## freiesleben (Apr 18, 2016)

Yeah, I have been thinking of getting a Guru instead, but want to know if they are better first.


----------



## bbqribsteak (Apr 18, 2016)

The guru is a better device overall.  I've been using one of the original ones for the past 13 years on my Primo Oval XL.  My primary one uses analog dials...one for setting the temp and one for setting the meat temp.  It has an LED scale in the middle that lights up next to temp markings showing you how close you are to target meat temp.  I also have a DigiQ that works just like the IQ120...it has a digital scroll that shows pit temp, food temp and if the fan is blowing.

Impressions of the IQ120...it's a good device and a nice inclusion in the package,.  For something the size of the Assassin, I think you really need a temp controller with a fan.  But, I don't like the long hose running from the unit to the Assassin, and the all plastic construction is just adequate.  The DigiQ is all metal construction, is more temperature impervious, and uses a thin lead from the unit to the fan, that will mount directly on the ball valve.  The temp probes, both for the pit and the meat, are essentially the same, and may even come from the same supplier.

I know that Assassin used to include the DigiQ instead of the IQ120, but switched because they had a better relationship with the IQ120 people, but if I could choose, just on the overall quality of the device, I would switch to the DigiQ.  My next smoke in the Assassin will be with the DigiQ and I will post the results.  

All this being said, I am going to buy an adapter from Pitmaster to use with my Oval...I think it will work just fine with the Primo.


----------



## freiesleben (Apr 19, 2016)

Hi Eric,

I think I might have to go with the DigiQ, but which one of them would you recommend. I have been looking at this one, would that fit and be good for my Assassin 24: https://www.bbqguru.com/storenav/gurucookerguide?AdviceGrillId=156&kitId=183


----------



## bbqribsteak (Apr 19, 2016)

Soren-that's a fancy unit...with the wifi capability.  I wish I had that one, but I only have this one:  

https://www.bbqguru.com/storenav?CategoryId=1&ProductId=22


----------



## freiesleben (Apr 19, 2016)

Yeah, it looks pretty good. I might get that, then I can watch the temperature while being at work :)

But yours look pretty good as well, but the WIFI might be a good option as well.


----------

